# Problem with private messages



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi is anyone else having issues replying to pm's? When I try and send a message I get General error mysql4


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bhoy78 said:


> Hi is anyone else having issues replying to pm's? When I try and send a message I get General error mysql4


That will likely be because you have an illegal character in your message. Phone smilies and funny keyboard symbols can be the cause. Only use the native forum smilies and normal characters.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks John you were right, was a phone smiley

Cheers


----------

